

With So Many Startups, Where Does One Get Customers? - mgcreed
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/09/so-many-startups-where-to-get-customers.php

======
rokhayakebe
There are more than 1B people online.

~~~
FreeRadical
divide that by the number of websites wanting attention

~~~
rokhayakebe
I can arbitrarily, yet confidently, state that 70% of all websites are garbage
and are not being maintained.

Secondly you are not directly competing with the remaining websites. People do
not spend all their time online. If you convince them to use your product, it
is not as if they will take time away from HN to read your blog. They will
simply take that time away from their offline activities or hours of boredom.

------
cwilson
By finding a niche market and attacking.

------
pclark
the best services usually attract the customers.

don't be a bottom feeder.

------
actionjackson
If it's easy, everyone will be doing it.

